
Sign Up for Summer YC Open Office Hours - dwaxe
http://blog.ycombinator.com/sign-up-for-summer-yc-open-office-hours
======
akhilcacharya
Did one of these at my school with Kevin Hale, neat experience. Would have
liked to get the AWS credit though!

------
koolba
> Ad­di­tion­ally, Ama­zon is gen­er­ously of­fer­ing $5k in AWS credit for
> all par­tic­i­pat­ing teams.

Did they do this last time around? Seems like a no-brainer to get some free
AWS credits.

~~~
nxzero
Given YC companies get: AWS, Google (100k), IBM (120k), DigitalOcean (250k)
and Microsoft (500k) in credits - $5k for AWS seems small.

There used to be a way to get some of this without YC, but don't know if it
works anymore.

~~~
koolba
> Given YC companies get: AWS, Google (100k), IBM (120k) and Microsoft (500k)
> all offer credits - $5k seems small.

$5K in exchange for spending 5 min to fill out a form is well worth it. And
that's not including any indirect value you'd get from the actual office
hours.

~~~
nxzero
If taking the $5k means that the $100k is gone, doesn't sound like a deal to
me.

~~~
koolba
> If taking the $5k means that the $100k is gone, doesn't sound like a deal to
> me.

Where does it say that one would cause you to lose the other?

~~~
nxzero
I'd suggest asking Amazon directly, but possible this is relevant:

>> "1.6. Promotional Credit may not be used in conjunction with any other
promotional or incentive offer from AWS."

SOURCE:
[https://aws.amazon.com/awscredits/](https://aws.amazon.com/awscredits/)

------
nxzero
>> "We believe the startup ecosystem should be open for all."

If so, then why're two of the three available dates filtered by the
demographic profile of the founders?

~~~
ksou32
I'm black and I found this to be odd.

How does this work exactly, do you need one black woman on the team and then
you can go all 3 days. Does she need to be in a leadership role, can she just
be the Secretary?

~~~
katm
If you didn't see this previously, here's more on why we do Open Office Hours:
[https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-open-office-
hours](https://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-open-office-hours).

And to be clear, founders should apply. There's no harm in applying for more
than one day -- but we likely would not do office hours with you more than
once. We typically get so many applications for each day that we're only able
to meet with a small percentage of the people who apply.

~~~
ksou32
You see the problem here ? What's to stop someone from just getting a black
female friend to call herself a founder to do the pitch.

I get wanting diversity, but when you do it like this your blatantly putting
others at a disadvantage.

How about you work on increasing your available times which would allow more
people to apply overall.

~~~
_pius
_What 's to stop someone from just getting a black female friend to call
herself a founder to do the pitch._

Integrity? Self-respect?

~~~
nxzero
Bring up "integrity & self-respect" when the larger issue is racism & sexism
is disgusting.

~~~
_pius
Seriously? You're trolling their diversity efforts with absurd strawmen like
the idea that teams will trick black women en masse into being fake token
founders so that the real teams have an extra shot at office hours.

There _is_ a disgusting "argument" being made here, but I'm not the one making
it.

~~~
nxzero
Racism & sexism is wrong.

When's the last time you experience a racist or sexist remarks or behavior?

When's the last time you confronted a racist or sexist?

You're welcome to call me a troll, but filters based on gender are sexist and
those based on race are racist. Any other sub-topic to me is irrelevant, and
points back to the real issue, this is toxic.

------
benguild
This is called reverse racism.

~~~
nicklo
Hold up, an attempt to rectify systemic injustice is not reverse racism.

YC's doing a great thing here to support and foster underrepresented groups in
the startup founder world. Being from an underrepresented group makes so many
things harder because as a founder raising capital it, unfortunately, is often
more about what you look like and who you know than your product or your
vision.

~~~
nxzero
>> "Hold up, an attempt to rectify systemic injustice is not reverse racism."

You're wrong, this is exactly what reverse racism is:

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_racism](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reverse_racism)

------
wprapido
what does constitute a latino founder? anyone from latin america?

------
Tan__
Very interesting!

------
newsignup
Unrelated, the event ids are simple numbers, the one which invites for demo
day is:
[https://apply.ycombinator.com/events/49](https://apply.ycombinator.com/events/49)

~~~
sctb
Good find. This is the application to attend Demo Day
([http://www.ycombinator.com/demoday/](http://www.ycombinator.com/demoday/)).
If you're an accredited investor and interested in attending, please apply!

